# Sand vs Gravel for planted tank



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

I was wondering if sand or gravel (neurtal stone color) was better/easier for a planted tank. I plan to line the bottom of a 29 gallon tank with eco-complete and then top it with either sand or gravel. I like the look of gravel but want to be sure it won't impede the growth of plants such as hair grass and swords. I plan to keep it a community of semi-aggressive tropicals so there should not be a problem with them getting dinged up by the gravel. 

Also, would about 2 inches of eco-complete with a 1/2" - 1" layer of the sand or gravel be sufficient?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Sand is easier to clean, but shows debris more in between cleanings.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

So, with gravel, I typically use a gravel cleaner. I have one that attaches to my faucet and when I turn on the faucet, a vaccum is created and I can clean the stones. Does this same system work for sand? Also, I tend to place the suction tube deep into the gravel in order to get all of the old foot and junk that is lying underneath. Is this not done with sand? 

Lastly, do you need to turn over the eco-complete at all (with the suction tube) once your plants are established. I wouldn't think so since you would have to replant all of your plants but was curious as to how you keep the substrate from building up too much junk and debris.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it depends more on the look you want. The plants should grow in either gravel to sand just fine. 
I have two planted tanks right now, one gravel, and one safe-t-sorb and the plants are doing fine in both.
Also I never vacuums my gravel, I just change water. Seems like you would be vacuming up minerals that the plants can use.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

I found that when vaccuming the gravel, if I went down to the bottom of the gravel (push the vaccum barrel straight down to the glass), I would pick up a ton of brown "stuff". I imagined that much of it was brown algea as my filter shows I have quite a bit. The rest of it I assumed was food. I have since not let my wife feed them and it doesn't seem to be built up as much underneath.

So there is no reason to try and suck up the junk underneath the gravel? If not, that will make cleaning much faster.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not just go eco complete? You dont need a topper for it and I do believe it does come in some natural colors.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmm...I wasn't aware that it came in "natural" color. I've only seen it in the black "volcanic" colors. 

Amazon.com: CaribSea Eco-Complete 20-Pound Planted Aquarium, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Aquarius said:


> I found that when vaccuming the gravel, if I went down to the bottom of the gravel (push the vaccum barrel straight down to the glass), I would pick up a ton of brown "stuff". I imagined that much of it was brown algea as my filter shows I have quite a bit. The rest of it I assumed was food. I have since not let my wife feed them and it doesn't seem to be built up as much underneath.
> 
> So there is no reason to try and suck up the junk underneath the gravel? If not, that will make cleaning much faster.


That's much harder if you have live plants as you disturb the root systems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't vacuumed some of my planted tanks in over two years. Planting takes away the "requirement" to clean as a normal practice. Not to say that a specific need may arise, like moving plants, rescape, etc.. It more becomes a preference thing after you plant...assuming a fairly heavy plant load.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eco-Complete Planted

I personally like the look of the red


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

One thing to note as well when capping with sand. Being that it is finer in partical size, the sand will eventually work its way to the bottom of the eco or gravel or other larger sized substrates.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks...good to know.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

OH Welcome, and I prefer the use of pool filter sand as it doesn't pack down like sand, is breathable, yet retains the natural look. Still it will keep the food on top for easier cleaning with no need to push a vacum below the surface since it breathes the water is sucked around the nozzel pulling thru the media and up into the vacum source all with out clooging up as it won't compact onto itself. Larry


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

If you use sand, turn off all filters, and wait for it to settle before turning them back on. Sand is an impellers worst enemy.*old dude


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> I haven't vacuumed some of my planted tanks in over two years. Planting takes away the "requirement" to clean as a normal practice. Not to say that a specific need may arise, like moving plants, rescape, etc.. It more becomes a preference thing after you plant...assuming a fairly heavy plant load.


That's a good point. Now that I think about it now, the only tanks I vacuum are ones with larger plecos. I don't vacuum the tanks with smaller or no plecos.


----------

